# What type of birth did you have?



## June2012

Hello all

Just curious because majority of my friends ended up having a section.


----------



## newmommy23

I was technically "induced" but I was actually just stalled because my body wasn't dialating properly with the amount of contractions I was having. :) :flower:


----------



## SaraAbi

I was being induced due to severe pre e but it didn't happen fast enough and Abi's heart rate started dropping so was an emergency c section for me. 

Hoping for vbac this time x


----------



## teal

Emergency forceps delivery.. xx


----------



## shortie1990

My waters broke, and was asked if I wanted to wait or to be induced and as I'm so inpatient and wanted him here I chose to be induced :haha: but didn't need any forceps or anything like that :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

first was natural labour with vaccum assisted delivery
second was induced with just gel then natural delivery


----------



## tristansmum

emergency c section after failed forceps attempt


----------



## minime11

unplanned home birth!


----------



## we can't wait

I was induced, and went on to have a natural birth with no further intervention. :thumbup:


----------



## happygal

with my first i had an emergency forceps delivery and with my 2nd i was induced due to pre eclampsia but had a normal delivery x


----------



## Seity

Natural, opted for epidural, no complications or assistance needed.


----------



## Ali90

My first was a natural birth in hospital. My second was a natural home birth. Planning on a natural hospital birth for third if we make it to hospital in time!


----------



## Blah11

natural hypnobrith with no intervention.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

With DD1 it was Naturel - induced, and with DD2 and 3 it was Naturel - no intervention :)


----------



## moomin_troll

with my first early labour started naturaly but didnt progress so i had my waters broken after 13 days, so i had him in hospital. 

with my second i had a natural homebirth :D


----------



## Loui1001

I had an emergency c-section after a failed induction, was term plus 10


----------



## sequeena

Natural spontaeneous labour, no intervention :)


----------



## bigbetty

I was induced and had a natural birth with only one shot of pethedine very early on and pushing on gas and air xx


----------



## Kiddo

I ticked natural with no intervention but I did have gas & air and needed stitches afterwards with both LOs. I don't know if that counts as natural or not.


----------



## PepsiChic

this is a difficult question because people may select natural - no intervention but had gas and air...which is intervention but no choice for it.

I went completely natural no pain killers, iv etc.


----------



## zolly786

the first was natural with no intervention. (no gas, no air, no nothing)

the second was natural with "induction"- they broke my water at 6cm dilated. still no drugs or gas...


----------



## chuck

1 emcs 1 natural VBAC with GnA only


----------



## MissRhead

I went into early labour on my EDD (5th) and had him on the 9th no intervention and a 3 hour established labour, no stiches either! x


----------



## Rebaby

I voted "natural- induced" although that's not strictly true- i went into labour myself but had synto (hormone drip) to speed things up, but had a normal vaginal delivery in the end :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Induction due to preeclampsia but was already found to be in early labor. Emergency c-section 32 hours later due to insufficient pelvic space resulting in severe fetal distress.


----------



## gills8752

My labour started naturally but ended up being induced as I wasn't progressing 2 days later and ended being an emergency forceps delivery. All said and done it wasn't traumatic though and was handled very calmly and was still enjoyable!


----------



## xxEMZxx

Natural - no intervention x


----------



## 5-a-side

dd1 was a EMCS after an undiagnoised breech presentation. 
dd2 was completely natural drug-free birth, in hospital.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My type isn't on there :haha:

Both my kids were using gas & air and the birthing pool. For my first, I used both for the labour and then got out of the birthing pool to give birth to her. For my second, I had a water birth :cloud9:


----------



## bumpy89

I was induced and ended up having a forceps delivery.


----------



## Guppy051708

i delivered at 41+5...they wanted to induce way before that but i had the nonstress tests and the fluid checks and all was fine so i refused induction. i had an umedicated, intervention free water birth and baby was posterior....


----------



## Natsku

Bog standard natural no interventions (except for having my water broke for me)


----------



## NaturalMomma

I'm going to say this just because it personally annoys me. If you're having an induction and all that, it's not natural. It might be unmedicated as in not using pain medications, but it's not natural. Natural means to give birth without interventions and without pain medications. Those things should say vaginal, not natural. Sorry for the rant, just a pet peeve.

With ds1 I had vacuum deliver.

With ds2 I had him at home.


----------



## DaisyBee

I was induced at 37 weeks due to high bp... Growth scan showed megan stopped growing. 

I had cervidil inserted for 12 hrs overnight then taken out and pitocin started. Once I got to 4 cm they broke my water. Later in the day I had an epi. After 8 pushes Megan was born -no vacuum or forceps.


----------



## minidancer

Rotational forceps in theatre for me. LO was back to back and had head at funny angle so was prepped for section, but rotational forceps worked to turn her and deliver her.


----------



## Wantabean

i had emergency section at 38weeks due to severe fetal distress. they burst my waters with intention of induction but 20mins later had section as baby was critically ill. hoping for induction instead of section this time round though xxx


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Induced with a vontouse delivery for my first (after 3hours of pushing they thought it best to help and discovered we were back to back!)
Hopin for something a bit more straight forward this time as i want a waterbirth :flower:


----------



## Petra80

1st. Forceps delivery
2nd.c/section


----------



## RoxyRoo

I had a natural home birth :)


----------



## Ro2212

Induced with both of mine. First at 36+3 due to IUGR, Second at 38+3 due to pre-eclampsia (plus 6 weeks of contractions at 4 mins and 2-3cm dilated :S) 

I have awkward babies according to my mw haha xx


----------



## Treelo

Natural with no intervention, hoping this one will be the same.


----------



## Tanikit

My first I was induced with a natural vacuum assisted delivery. Second I was induced but it ended in a C-section due to the baby's heart rate dropping.


----------



## Connah'sMommy

I had 2 hospital births, both vaginal delivery with no intervention x


----------



## labydird

First was emergency c-section, second was VBAC in the hospital, third was HBAC (homebirth!)


----------



## MrsPoodle

I had an emergency section as missy got her head stuck the wrong way. Before she got stuck, I was in the birth pool with no pain relief and I often think I would have had her in there if she hadn't have got stuck!


----------



## lizardbreath

Natural with no intervention for both had no complications with either


----------



## aidensxmomma

I was induced with both. With my first, my water broke and I wasn't going into labor, so they put me on pitocin. With my second, I was induced - cervidil for 12 hours and then put on pitocin. No other interventions besides some IV drugs for the pain and no complications with either delivery. :flower:


----------



## June2012

I was induced and after 24 ended up having an emergency c section


----------



## Lauraxamy

I was induced. Hoping for fully natural this time!


----------



## missZOEEx

I went into labor naturally but after 20 hours ended up with an EMCS as my cervix started to swell because the doctor had spent hours trying to put one of those internal heart monitors on my babies head which was too high up!


----------



## bathbabe

Normal delivery at 36.3weeks x


----------



## canadabear

I put natural- induced because I did over 24 hours of hard, back to back, labour without any medical pain relief. Then my labour stalled completely at 7cm... no contractions for over an hour etc.. so they induced me to bring the contractions back. Still did the whole thing without pain relief though.


----------



## JackiePed

Oh my gosh, Canada... look at his hair!!! SO CUTE.


----------



## Beaney192

I was induced but ended up needing emergency forceps as baby was sleepy x


----------



## madasa

I don't think there could ever be enough tick boxes in the world to describe all the different kinds of birth! 

#1 - hospital birth, high intervention, vaginal delivery via forceps

#2 - low intervention home birth in water (wonderful!)


----------



## CandiceSj

I went into labour naturally but due to slow progress I had my water broken and many hours later an epidural. They added pitocin during the pushing stage only and she was out in about 20 minutes of pushing!


----------



## Chris59

1. natural with forceps
2. c/section


----------



## Sovereign

I just had a natural delivery x


----------



## rory83coyotes

emergency section X2 for preeclampsia


----------



## stefie94

emergency c section


----------



## Dragonfly

Induced ended in Emergency c section 
I got a VBAC :) but with forceps help.


----------



## goddess25

My first birth was laboured at home.. went to hospital at 9.5cm, water broke and bubs was stuck with shoulder dystocia and he needed help with forceps to get out.

My second birth was natural with no interventions.


----------



## mummykcc

Natural, no intervention. x


----------



## hawalkden

Emergency forceps after 9hours getting to 8cm with just gas & air and two doses of diamorphine :) :happydance: feel proud of how well I coped. Emergency forceps due to isaacs heart rate dropping


----------



## fides

natural, no intervention, and at home


----------



## NuKe

technically i was induced but only because there was meconium when my waters broke :)


----------



## Angelika30

# 1 Forceps
# 2 c/section


----------



## beths baby

I was induced because my waters were breaking (over about 48 hrs) but I didn't go into labour.


----------



## Lauryn16

I was induced and had a forceps.


----------



## Crumbsx

I had my daughter at 40+10 and she was 8lbs 

Completely uncomplicated natural birth, no pain relief (or pain!) 2nd degree tear, delivered her myself, was in labour for 6 hours but slept through it, waters broke 1 hour before delivery, two pushes and she was out.


----------



## rwhite

I voted natural - no intervention. I had a stretch and sweep, and a natural water birth.


----------



## AngelEyes999

8 days late but waters broke before contractions so had to go into hospital. 24 hours later with every drug under the sun, episiotomy and epidural... normal vaginal delivery xxx


----------



## Gudrun

1st natural
2nd Forceps


----------



## MUM0FTW0

I was induced at 43 weeks due to the placenta was breaking apart from old age and also had to have a vacuum delivery...leaving LO with a huge bloody circle on his head for a few weeks:nope: 

I plan on being induced this pregnancy as well at 39 weeks:flower:


----------



## Victoriaaa

Natural birth, no intervention at all..waters went 2 days before.


----------



## Kathrin99

Natural - no intervention


----------



## stacy1991

i was induced at 38weeks due to pre-eclampsia. natural delivery.


----------



## Nora97

Johanna was born with forceps


----------



## kathrin35

c/section


----------



## NDH

I voted induced, though it was really an augmentation as my waters had broken and i was 2-3cm dilated with regular contractions. No other interventions.


----------



## Buddysmum89

_I went into labour on the day i was supposed to be induced, but ended up having an emergency c-section due to my son getting stuck in my cervix and my cervix not dilating past 3cm _


----------



## BaybeeMama

I was induced and had to have the vacuum for assistance. My girl was a stubborn one lol


----------



## Arisa

wow 134 people had natural deliveries!!!
I ended up with an emcs :D


----------



## coco74

#1 induced with forceps
#2 natural
#3 c/section


----------



## ClairAye

I put forceps although it wasn't 100% natural? My waters went on their own and my contractions were coming on their own but I wasn't dilating so had a pessary :)


----------



## skunkpixie

DD1- Natural, no intervention
DD2- Natural, induced (due to GD). xxx


----------



## JHsmom

I went into latent labor that seemed to stop at 3cm at 36wks+6 and the hospital gave me medicine to slow the contractions. I stayed 3cm until I went into active labor at 41wks+1 and had a healthy 7lb 13oz guy vaginally with the help of fentanyl when I was first admitted to the hospital(took away some of the pain) and an epidural. The doctor had to break my water when I was 8cm. I had a fantastic birth experience but if there's a next time I think I might try it natural...would you guys recommend natural?


----------



## CatandKitten

Spontaneous vaginal delivery in hospital


----------



## elohcin

#1- Medicated hospital birth (epidural)
#2- Unassisted Home Birth
#3- Unassisted Home Birth


----------



## vixxen

1# Emergency forceps delivery,started naturally.
2# Natural and with no intervention.
3# Induced no intervention.
Hopefully #4 will be like my number 3:winkwink:


----------



## emsie_123

Induced - forecep


----------



## cariadchild

I have had 3 homebirths. No sweeps and not a day over due date. 2 nd labour was the easiest and less painful. Gas and air for 1st and 3rd.


----------



## Samaraj

Natural spontaneous labour ending emcs due to transverse arrest


----------



## Bats11

Everything happened on its own :happydance: it was my best birthing experience ever!


----------



## Conny73

#1 forceps delivery
#2 natural, no intervention
#3 c/section


----------



## Shadowy Lady

natural, used water for labour only


----------



## baby_mama87

Induced - forcep delivery

Xx


----------



## LockandKey

went into labor naturally at 40 weeks and 3 days, but ended up having a vacuum and forcep delivery, they used both on DD in order to get her out :( not the greatest of experiences I must say


----------



## Jaxvipe

I was induced at 39 weeks


----------



## brunette&bubs

i was induced at 37 weeks due to heart decels.

used an epidural and had an episiotomy.

i hope next time (whenever that may be) i can go into labor naturally


----------



## Bevziibubble

I went into labour naturally at 38+3 weeks and ended up having a ventouse delivery xx


----------



## GirlRacer

I had a natural birth but was induced at 41+3 as Joshua was a little late baby!


----------

